# My Cubing Progresses (right now its 3BLD)



## Username: Username: (Apr 11, 2020)

This is a thread for my cubing progresses, whether it be 3x3, 4x4, OH or 3BLD.

Splits for 3x3 : Cross : 1-1.5 second
F2L : 7-8 second
OLL : 1.7-2
PLL : 2-2.8


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 11, 2020)

For a beginner? And you average 13?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 11, 2020)

Good luck on your journey to sub -8, no one has come even close to that


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 12, 2020)

If I am already sub - 10, My next goal is sub eight. so my averages today, one of them is : 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-12
avg of 5: 13.13

Time List:
1. 12.60 F2 R U2 F B D L' F R2 U2 B' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 F2 U' R' 
2. (11.36) L B' D' L F R2 D B' D F2 L2 U' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D' F2 B' 
3. 12.34 U F2 R2 U2 F2 U R2 D B2 R2 U L R' U' L2 B U L' D F R 
4. 14.45 U2 B' U2 B R2 B L2 U2 F U2 D B' L' U2 L' B2 U2 R D 
5. (15.91) F' B2 L2 F U L D' R F D' R2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2 R2 D' L2 B2 R2


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 12, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Currently I average globally as 13.69.
> 
> I've been cubing for about 3 months / and a half


wow that’s amazing! correct me If i’m wrong but I think it took even @Faz a while longer for that (of course cubing hardware and development was not what it is today) 
it took me like 8 months to average 13, so GJ!


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 12, 2020)

Ive been cubing for a year and I’m only sub 20 but i do focus more on other events


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 12, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> (of course cubing hardware and development was not what it is today)


Well my first cube was a Yuxin Little Magic M, I'm using that right now, I thought it was cheap, and it had good reviews so I thought to myself, why not buy a magnetic version of the cube since it was so dirt cheap and good.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 13, 2020)

My average today :
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-13
avg of 5: 13.99

Time List:
1. 13.32 B2 D F L2 U2 F' D2 B' R2 B2 D2 B' L2 F' R' U' L U' B' F'
2. (14.89) R' U' F2 U F2 L2 F2 D U R2 B2 U' B R' B U2 B2 L' D2 R
3. (12.56) F2 L2 U2 L2 D2 R2 B' L2 B' U2 B L U2 R' U2 F' D F U2
4. 14.58 R' U F' B2 R' D L2 B' D R2 L2 F D2 F B R2 U2 F R2 U2 D2
5. 14.08 R2 F D2 U2 F2 U2 L2 F D2 U2 L' U' F U2 R2 U2 B U2 R2

I will give more averages in the next hour or so, and, do anyone need example solves? (I got that idea from @DerpBoiMoon)


----------



## Jamesb1234 (Apr 13, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I know this is really soon for a beginner but now that I am sub - 15/ 14, the next stage for me is sub 10. I will giving my averages, just like the other Quest threads. and also, someone should make a category for Quest threads.
> Currently I average globally as 13.69.
> 
> I've been cubing for about 3 months / and a half


In a couple of years u gonna be the next feliks of max park


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 13, 2020)

Jamesb1234 said:


> In a couple of years u gonna be the next feliks of max park


I don't think so, there are many people like me.


----------



## CodingCuber (Apr 13, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I don't think so, there are many people like me.


Not really. I think you are insanely good to be averaging 13 already.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 13, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I don't think so, there are many people like me.


3 and a half months, you’re down to sub 13. I started in May-June, still only sub 15. And I’m sure most people will agree with me 
At the very least, you’re doing really well.


----------



## alexiscubing (Apr 13, 2020)

I started in December 2018 and I only average 13.5 breaking the sub 15 barrier only around February 2020 when I grinded for a few days
I mean I focused on other events for ages tho


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 13, 2020)

Another one of my average :
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-13
avg of 5: 13.19

Time List:
1. 13.27 F2 D2 F' L' U' D2 R2 L2 B F2 R2 U2 F2 R' D2 L' F2 R' B2 R2 B2
2. (11.18) U2 F' B D L' U' D2 L U2 D2 F2 D2 F2 L2 B D2 U
3. 13.65 F R U F' U2 D2 F L U B2 R' F2 B2 L D2 R2 B2 D2
4. 12.65 D2 R2 B2 D2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 D2 R D2 B U' R' F D2 L' D F'
5. (14.10) R' B' U D2 R2 F' D2 L2 R2 B2 F' D2 B L' B F U' L' B2 F

From now on, I will edit.

My first nonlucky sub - 10 single! : F2 U B2 L2 U2 L2 F' L2 F L2 F' R2 D2 R F D2 B' L2 U2 R'

I think I'm in the gray area of efficient and TPS spammer.

1. (13.32) L2 B2 L2 R2 D' U2 B2 L2 D2 U L D' F' U2 L F2 U' L2 :

z2 x x' // Inspection
D' R' D' L2 U' F R' F' // Cross
U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U F // First Pair 
y' F' U F U' F' U' F // Second Pair
y' R U2 R' F' U2 F U' L' U L // Third Pair
F' U' F U' R U' R' U F' U F // Fourth Pair 
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // That Y Perm messed up the movecount ;( // PLL
U // AUF

76 HTM.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 13, 2020)

I vote for example solves. Mainly cause I need to average like you. Also are you more of a TPS spammer or efficient? Need help to break sub 20 pls. Feliks get a 21 average after like 3 months I believe so yeah you fast. When you get world class remember @DerpBoiMoon and everyone else in the Aussie fibers thread


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 13, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I know this is really soon for a beginner but now that I am sub - 15/ 14, the next stage for me is sub 10. I will giving my averages, just like the other Quest threads. and also, someone should make a category for Quest threads.
> Currently I average globally as 13.69.
> 
> I've been cubing for about 3 months / and a half
> ...


I challenge you to become sub 10 faster than I did. I was sub 10 after 10 months of cubing, (I used to be obsessed and did like 250 solves a day) and I don't know anyone who has become sub 10 in less than 10 months, but I seriously think you could beat that if you keep it up.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

you need to make sure all of your F2L solutions are as efficient as possible. You should have no double rotations for any F2L pair.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

Your solution:

z2 x x' // Inspection
D' R' D' L2 U' F R' F' // Cross
U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U F // First Pair
y' F' U F U' F' U' F // Second Pair
y' R U2 R' F' U2 F U' L' U L // Third Pair
F' U' F U' R U' R' U F' U F // Fourth Pair
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL
U // AUF

assuming you would have gotten the exact same F2L pairs despite different solutions you should have done this:

z2 x x' // Inspection
D' R' D' L2 U' F R' F' // Cross I would have done this: D' R' F' D' R' L2

U2 R U2 R' U2 F' U F // First Pair I would have seen a different pair but what you did is fine.

y' F' U F U' F' U' F // Second Pair I think you should have not rotated to solve the F2L pair or if you really can't solve with your front slots solved than you can do a y2. other than that your solution was good.
y' R U2 R' F' U2 F U' L' U L // Third Pair I would have done U' F U R U' R' F' U2 L U' L' because it is more finger trick friendly, inserts into the back left, and because it doesn't have a rotation.
F' U' F U' R U' R' U F' U F // Fourth Pair here you should have done R U' R' U' R U' R' U R U' R'
U M' R' U' R U' R' U2 R U' M // OLL good
U F R U' R' U' R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R F' // PLL good
U // AUF good

I hope you are fine with me critiquing your solve.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 14, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> U // AUF good



Man, I dunno. That AUF was kinda strange


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Imma need to lose 10 seconds in 6 months.Hmmmm. Gotta beat Micah Morrison

EDIT: at the rate I'm going, I'll be sub 10 in a year lol. @Username: Username: need help getting sub 20 can you help me?


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I challenge you to become sub 10 faster than I did. I was sub 10 after 10 months of cubing, (I used to be obsessed and did like 250 solves a day) and I don't know anyone who has become sub 10 in less than 10 months, but I seriously think you could beat that if you keep it up.


Ok then. I will see who is becoming be sub 10 faster.




DerpBoiMoon said:


> Imma need to lose 10 seconds in 6 months.Hmmmm. Gotta beat Micah Morrison
> 
> EDIT: at the rate I'm going, I'll be sub 10 in a year lol. @Username: Username: need help getting sub 20 can you help me?


lol no one actually answered my question on how to get faster using CFOP thread. How can I help you?



DerpBoiMoon said:


> Also how many solves a day do you do normally to get yourself down to 14?


Like a lot, alot. Like 300 solves in a day a lot. (I have a lot of free time. that's why)


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

I average around 19 seconds now but not consistent, how should I practice and ge tg my global average down to around 17?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 14, 2020)

Also how many solves a day do you do normally to get yourself down to 14?


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I average around 19 seconds now but not consistent, how should I practice and ge tg my global average down to around 17?





DerpBoiMoon said:


> Also how many solves a day do you do normally to get yourself down to 14?


worl on efficiency in f2l and reducing rotations, especially pairs that you would normally solve by doing two or more rotations. Learn full OLL and PLL and drill those algs. Find efficient cross colutions (I think J Perm has a really good video on that. I would say if you did 50 solves every day you would be sub 15 in 3-6 months


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Also how many solves a day do you do normally to get yourself down to 14?


From when I started cubing it took me 6 month to get to averaging 14 seconds, I would practice for like 2 hours a day.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

I almost got my PB on this! 9.68 : U B' R2 D L' U2 F R D' L2 B U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2

y2 z2 // Inspection
U' R' B2 D // Cross +1
L' U' L d' L' U L // First Pair
U' R' U R U2 L U' L' // Second Pair
d' U2 R U' R' U R U R' // Third Pair
L' U' L U2 L' U2 L U' F U F' // Fourth Pair
U L' U' B U L U' L' B' L // OLL
U R U R' F' R U R' U' R' F R2 U' R' // Jb Perm with no AUFs! 

63 HTM.


----------



## Cody_Caston (Apr 14, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I almost got my PB on this! 9.68 : U B' R2 D L' U2 F R D' L2 B U2 R2 F U2 B' L2 F' L2
> 
> y2 z2 // Inspection
> U' R' B2 D // Cross +1
> ...


If only you didnt stuff up that xcross


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 14, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Also how many solves a day do you do normally to get yourself down to 14?


When I’m not doing targeted practise, I sometimes absent-mindedly do a couple hundred solves randomly while listening to Audible, and it doesn’t feel like you’re being overworked.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 14, 2020)

After one week I will collect my averages and show the ao100 for that week. but for now currently, Here's my average : 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-14
avg of 5: 13.37

Time List:
1. (13.69) L2 U2 R2 D2 B' D2 F L2 F U2 F D2 L' B U' R2 U' L F D' B' 
2. 13.63 R B' L' D B R F' U2 L2 D B2 U R2 F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 U2 R' U2 
3. (12.88) D2 B U F2 U F' R B2 U2 R2 B2 U' R2 L2 U L2 D' B2 R2 L' U 
4. 13.07 D2 B2 R2 D L2 F2 U F2 L2 R2 U2 R D2 F' U' L' D2 L2 
5. 13.40 L' B' U2 R2 U' R2 F2 R2 F2 D' B2 R2 D L D U2 L2 B' U2 R2 D2

I will give example solves later.


----------



## KingCanyon (Apr 14, 2020)

It took me about a year to get from 22 seconds or so to 17 seconds globally and then another year to get from 17 to 13. I had some spurts in there that I didn’t cube for a while though.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 14, 2020)

@Username: Username: 
Would you like to race to sub 10 with me? I also average around 14. We could motivate each other and get faster.
Also I use roux so it would be cool to race with different methods


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 14, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> I’m already paired up with him, but he’s going way out of my range now (12-13) so lol.



How about we do a 3-way race with our 3 different methods? it would be really cool


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 14, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> How about we do a 3-way race with our 3 different methods? it would be really cool


I’ll do it


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

This is my average for today :
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-15
avg of 5: 12.91

Time List:
1. (12.56) U B' L' F' R' F2 L D' F2 D L2 U' F2 D' L2 U' F2 D' L2 B' U 
2. (15.12) R2 U2 F' U2 L2 U2 R2 F' D2 R2 F2 U L D2 L' R U' F U' B2 
3. 12.61 B' R2 U2 B U2 F2 D2 R2 L' U2 F' L D' U2 F2 U2 F2 
4. 13.25 R' B' D U F2 R2 D F2 D' B2 U2 R2 L U2 B' F D' U2 R' 
5. 12.86 R L' B U' L F' U2 F L2 F2 D B2 D2 L2 F2 B2 U' R2 L2 U'

That counting 12 is pretty good!


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

yes! Today I have A LOT of 12 second and 11 second solves lol.

Also should I learn additional alg set like WV and COLL?


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

Coll and wv I donybthibk u should


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> Coll and wv I donybthibk u should



Why? I thought skipping oll can help get to sub 10...


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 15, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> yes! Today I have A LOT of 12 second and 11 second solves lol.
> 
> Also should I learn additional alg set like WV and COLL?


You should 100% learn COLL. It can help improve your LL at times, and is a good stepping stone for learning more alg sets and techniques in the future.
JPerm has a really good video on why you should learn it:


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

I recommend learning back slot cases instead then wv followed by COLL or possibly ell


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 15, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I recommend learning back slot cases instead then wv followed by COLL or possibly ell


ELL is absolute garbage and no world class cuber actively uses it. Also COLL is much more useful as it comes up more frequently than WV. I still agree with your point about back slots, they should be a priority.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 15, 2020)

And without awkward regrips algs


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

I would learn some coll algs. The ones I wouldn't learn are the sune and antisune since those algs are super fast anyway and learning colls for them wouldn't really help for those cases. Also, long or unfingertrick friendly, like the alg that's R' Y perm R.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 15, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> ELL is absolute garbage and no world class cuber actively uses it. Also COLL is much more useful as it comes up more frequently than WV. I still agree with your point about back slots, they should be a priority.


For WV, I could do EO during F2L - 2.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 15, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> For WV, I could do EO during F2L - 2.


I honestly feel like doing EO during f2l and then doing WV wouldn't save you any moves (maybe like 1 on average).


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 16, 2020)

Today's average : 
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-16
avg of 5: 11.61

Time List:
1. 11.46 L' U2 D B2 D B' R F2 U' F U2 R2 F' B' R2 U2 B D2 B2 U2 L2 
2. (10.27) B' L' U L' D B2 L' U F U2 F2 B R2 U2 D2 F U2 L2 U' 
3. (14.40) F' U2 R U2 R2 B2 D' L2 B R2 F2 L2 F2 U R2 D2 F2 B2 L2 U2 
4. 13.07 R D' F2 L2 F R2 U2 R2 B U2 R2 F' L2 D2 U' F L' U B' D 
5. 10.30 D R2 D' L2 B2 F2 D2 U' L2 D2 L F R2 D' F' U' R D' U

I'm steadily improving to 12 seconds.. yay!


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 16, 2020)

Example solve :
1. (12.64) F2 U2 B' R' F L' U L2 F2 L2 B2 D2 B2 U' F2 U' B

z2 // Inspection
B2 L' F2 L F L U L' U R2 // XCross
U' R' U2 R2 U R' // Second Pair
d2 U2 F U F' // Third Pair
U R U' R' // Fourth Pair
U R U R' U R U' R' U' R' F R F' // W-Oll
U R U R' F' R U2 R' U2 R' F R U R U2 R' // R Perm
U2 // AUF

55 HTM. Anyone wants to critique my solve? 



ketchupcuber said:


> i dont think you should learn coll Feliks says it is faster to just to do oll and pll i wouldn't learn subsets until sub 10 but if you do learn the best zblls and wv also how old are you


I'm sorry, I can't tell.


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 16, 2020)

I would if I had any idea on what sub 15 people do

@Micah Morrison


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

i dont think you should learn coll Feliks says it is faster to just to do oll and pll i wouldn't learn subsets until sub 10 but if you do learn the best zblls and wv also how old are you


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 16, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> B2 L' F2 L F L U L' U R2 // XCross


Your solution is really inefficient and not that fingertrickable.

That's what I did: x' z' D r' L' F' R' U2 R' F2 R
It's similar to yours but I solved orange first and started from a different angle

This flows very well too: x' z' U R2' U R D r' L'


Username: Username: said:


> U' R' U2 R2 U R' // Second Pair


This is definitely the best option but you might want to rotate before to prevent having two front slots solved


Username: Username: said:


> d2 U2 F U F' // Third Pair


That is literally a terrible way of solving this pair . d2 is weird to finger trick especially with a U2 right after. 
f R f', y' L U L' or y R U R' are a lot better imo.

There isn't much to say about LSLL. It's fine.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

DerpBoiMoon said:


> I would if I had any idea on what sub 15 people do
> 
> @Micah Morrison



I personally learned full COLL when I was around sub 12 but ditched the sune and antisune cases and some inefficient, un-fingertrick friendly algs.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I personally learned full COLL when I was around sub 12 but ditched the sune and antisune cases and some inefficient, un-fingertrick friendly algs.


I avg 12 and I only know like 25 OLLs, where can I get good algs?


----------



## Cubingcubecuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> I personally learned full COLL when I was around sub 12 but ditched the sune and antisune cases and some inefficient, un-fingertrick friendly algs.


I learned it when I averaged 27 lol
Then I finished learning PLL, and only started OLL when I averaged sub 16(I think that people should try to learn OLL in under 5 days, if you are determined, than it is quite easy)


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I avg 12 and I only know like 25 OLLs, where can I get good algs?


Algdb.net



Cubingcubecuber said:


> I learned it when I averaged 27 lol
> Then I finished learning PLL, and only started OLL when I averaged sub 16(I think that people should try to learn OLL in under 5 days, if you are determined, than it is quite easy)



yup I learned it all in one night.


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 16, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Algdb.net


Thanks, also do you use an alg trainer like jperm.net? If so does it help at all with learning new alg sets?


----------



## ketchupcuber (Apr 16, 2020)

Sub1Hour said:


> I avg 12 and I only know like 25 OLLs, where can I get good algs?


use J Perms OLL video because he shows how to fingertrick them which is extremely important to not develop bad habits


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> d2 U2 F U F' // Third Pair


Why not y2?


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> ELL is absolute garbage and no world class cuber actively uses it. Also COLL is much more useful as it comes up more frequently than WV. I still agree with your point about back slots, they should be a priority.



1. You're stupid
2. Let me explain

I'll get to ELL in a sec, but COLL comes up the same amount as WV assuming you do normal inserts, because both require EO to be done. If you use a little bit of edge control, the numbers go slightly in favor of COLL, but not much.

Now for ELL. Have you ever tried it? They are very fast and have good recognition, better than OLL and similar to PLL. Only reason people don't use it is the same reason people don't use Roux or another method, it just simply didn't get popular. CFCE(main use of ELL) is a great method and comparable to CFOP


----------



## brododragon (Apr 16, 2020)

ProStar said:


> 1. You're stupid
> 2. Let me explain


That's a nice way to start a conversation.


ProStar said:


> but COLL comes up the same amount as COLL


Do you mean COLL comes up the same amount as ELL?


Also ELL can be done with a few MU triggers intuitively.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 16, 2020)

brododragon said:


> That's a nice way to start a conversation.



lol I have a strong opinion on when to learn alg sets, as well as CFCE



brododragon said:


> Do you mean COLL comes up the same amount as ELL?





ProStar said:


> 1. You're I'm stupid



I meant WV came up the same as COLL, I must not be thinking straight lol



brododragon said:


> Also ELL can be done with a few MU triggers intuitively.



That's true, but I think it's just better to learn it algorithmically. I haven't looked at it intuitively much though, so I could be wrong


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 17, 2020)

brododragon said:


> Why not y2?



During that solve, I thought multiple regrip is bad so I just did d2 using three fingers and one regrip..


----------



## Sub1Hour (Apr 17, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> During that solve, I thought multiple regrip is bad so I just did d2 using three fingers and one regrip..


Doing awkward moves like wide d during a solve can have a bad impact on your time since it's in most cases faster to do a rotation. It also keeps the U face from turning which can make some pairs easier to see/insert.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> During that solve, I thought multiple regrip is bad so I just did d2 using three fingers and one regrip..


Try doing two Ao5's, one d2 U2, and one y2. y2 is always faster.


Username: Username: said:


> For WV, I could do EO during F2L - 2.
> 
> ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


Or you could use Petrus.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 17, 2020)

So, when I orient the only LL edges during F2L- 2 and do WV during F2L-1, i'm using the Petrus method?


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> So, when I orient the only LL edges during F2L- 2 and do WV during F2L-1, i'm using the Petrus method?


Kinda. You're doing 2x2x3, EO, F2L, LL.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 17, 2020)

I (think?) i made this alg for OLL 29. is it good? : R U R' U' M' R' F R F' U' M U M' U' M


----------



## brododragon (Apr 17, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I (think?) i made this alg for OLL 29. is it good? : R U R' U' M' R' F R F' U' M U M' U' M


It's not anywhere on alg.db so I'd say you made it.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 18, 2020)

This week, I'm going to try to become CN and sub 10 simultaneously. I think, it's going to be challenging. 
I want to pick the best cross for every solve.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 18, 2020)

Example solve :
(12.76) U' B2 U' R U2 D' F U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D B U2 :

y y' z2 // Inspection
D U2 R' F2 U' L2 // Cross
U' R U R' U' R U R' U' y2 R' U R // First Pair
U' R U R' U' y' L' U' L // Second Pair
U' y L' U L U F' U F // Third pair
U2 L' U2 L U' F U F' // Fourth Pair
f' L' U' L U f U' F R U R' U' F' // OLL 
U2 M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U2 // PLL

// Comment : I still use the beginner OLL and F moves to insert F2L pairs, but I did now use y2 instead of d2 to insert into the back to improve lookahead overall, Since the lookahead is pretty good in this solve, I didn't turn very fast to achieve this 12 second solve.

68 HTM. 5 TPS!


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 18, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Example solve :
> (12.76) U' B2 U' R U2 D' F U B2 L2 D' F2 L2 F2 D2 F2 D F2 D B U2 :
> 
> y y' z2 // Inspection
> ...


A better way to do the first pair would be L' U2 L U L' U' L.

I'm not sure if you already knew that insertion or you fumbled during that part, but its best to know the most efficient insertions early on.
I would suggest you spend some time away from the timer, and do some slow solves, where you look at two pieces of a pair and try to figure out the most efficient way to solve them. 

Some good general rules of thumb/ helpful tips:
- Try to solve every pair in 8 moves or less
- Some pairs will take 11 moves but those are exceptions
- Never rotate more than once to solve a pair.

I think you will find this video helpful


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

Do anyone say sorry to their keyboard lol


----------



## DerpBoiMoon (Apr 19, 2020)

Lol I use phone cause my laptop broke... he tho I'm breaking my screen, thank gosh for screen protdctor


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 19, 2020)

What is the fastest pure CFOP solve, and I mean only Cross, F2L, OLL, and PLL and not with things like COLL and ZBLL but with F2L techniques. I want to see if you could be world class using just pure CFOP and no additional things.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> What is the fastest pure CFOP solve, and I mean only Cross, F2L, OLL, and PLL and not with things right COLL and ZBLL but with F2L techniques. I want to see if you could be world class using just pure CFOP and no additional things.


Max park is the best example of getting fast with pure CFOP and very little add-ons. Most of his solves were pure CFOP, and he managed to become one of the best in the world, and 2017 world champion (his 4.40 single is the fastest fullstep single in comp).

It turns out tMax was being limited in terms of his solve speed as he did not use many extensions compared to others on his level. Max has started learning more ZBLL algorithms and began incorporating more of them in his solves.

Based on that, I would say with great certainty that you can 100% be sub 7 with pure CFOP (Maybe sub 6.5 if you try really hard).

Learning alg sets would still be very helpful for you.

If you ever consider learning any additional alg sets, I would recommend learning COLL and WV (Not all WV algs, cus some are garbage) as they will help you reach the higher levels of speedcubing.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 19, 2020)

Max's 4.40 Reconstruction:

Scramble: R2 U2 F2 R2 D2 U2 B2 U' L2 F R D2 U L' B L' U2 F' U'


StepMovesInspectiony'Cross +1R2 U' D R' L F'2nd PairL U' L'3rd PairU R' U R4th PairU (U R U' R')*3OLLU' (F R U' R' U' R U R' F')PLLU' (R2 U' R' U' R U R U R U' R) U
49 moves in 4.40 seconds: 11.13 TPS

reconstruction by Cubeologist42


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 19, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> What is the fastest pure CFOP solve, and I mean only Cross, F2L, OLL, and PLL and not with things like COLL and ZBLL but with F2L techniques. I want to see if you could be world class using just pure CFOP and no additional things.


I actually made a mistake here. Sub 6 is 100% possible with pure CFOP.

Max's 5.84 Average was pure CFOP, and his 5.59 NAR was also done with pure CFOP and no skips.

You can watch the reconstruction to learn from those solves


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 20, 2020)

This week I'm focusing on being able to pick cross colour and (colour neutral) and also control my turning and not pause too much.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 20, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> This week I'm focusing on being able to pick cross colour and (colour neutral) and also control my turning and not pause too much.



This blog by Feliks has some useful information about improving your turning style and controlling your turns 





__





Improving Turning Speed


A couple of tips and thoughts on improving the turning speed in your solves.




www.cubeskills.com


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 21, 2020)

Does anyone know how to do lefty finger tricks like push U and lefty U2 fingerflick? I think it might be useful.

Edit :

Anyone want to critique my solve? (9.68) Almost PB lol : F2 R2 B2 U B2 U2 F2 D' L2 B2 F2 R D F' L' F' D' B2 F' R2 U'

z2 x' x x2 x2 // Inspection
B F' R' L F2 U r U' r' D2 // Cross + 2 Pairs
R' U R U' R' F R F' // First Pair
d2 U' R U R' U' B U' B' U R U' R' // Second Pair plus Third pair
U' F U2 F' U L' U L // Fourth Pair
U' f R U R' U' f' // OLL
U' x R' U R' D2 R U' R' D2 R2 // A Perm Pll
B' // Adjust B Layer

// Comment : When I made the first pair (lol need to correct that), I didn't know I was accidentally making another pair and when I did that, I turned so fast that when I was doing the fourth pair, I lost grip of the cube, but got it back and I think LL was okay, except of the weird Adjust of B layer.

57 HTM. I think it could have been more efficient.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Does anyone know how to do lefty finger tricks like push U and lefty U2 fingerflick? I think it might be useful.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...


Watch some OH videos for lefty pushes and things.


----------



## brododragon (Apr 21, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Does anyone know how to do lefty finger tricks like push U and lefty U2 fingerflick? I think it might be useful.


Just mirror righty U' pushes and do index-middle lefty U2's.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 22, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Does anyone know how to do lefty finger tricks like push U and lefty U2 fingerflick? I think it might be useful.
> 
> Edit :
> 
> ...



This video better explains the advanced finger tricks you would use in F2L (including U left index push). The video mainly talksabout backslotsas it is something lots of cubers ignore but could save them lots of time.

Also, the only way to get good at U Pushes is through practice.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 22, 2020)

Thanks for the tips  now since my turning style is a bit slower I can lookahead more easily as a result I keep getting counting 11s now!


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 23, 2020)

Practicing red cross, I heard they were the hardest cross so I figured to start with it.


----------



## Cube Tribe (Apr 23, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Practicing red cross, I heard they were the hardest cross so I figured to start with it.


Honestly, green is the hardest for me lol
I always think that I messed up the cross in the solve


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 24, 2020)

My hand is scarred after using a cheap 4x4, I can't improve as the rate that I did regularly.

Average of 5 :

Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-24
avg of 5: 12.99

Time List:
1. 13.08 U2 L' B2 F' R2 U2 R2 U2 F2 L2 F L2 D2 U F' D U F' L2 B 
2. 12.24 R2 U' F' L' U' B' D' R D2 R' U2 B2 R L2 U2 R B L' 
3. (10.45) B F L2 B2 F' D2 L2 U2 L2 F L' B U' F2 L2 B2 U2 L D 
4. 13.64 F R B D F2 U2 D R' L2 B2 R2 U' L2 D' R2 L2 U' F2 D' B2 L 
5. (14.10) F D F2 U B2 U2 F2 L2 D2 R2 D2 B2 L F R' F' D R D' B' U'


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 24, 2020)

I would suggest you begin with yellow cross as it is the easiest cross color to get used to since the 4 side colors (blue, green, orange, red) are the same, with the only difference being yellow and white swapped.

once you are dual CN, you can then practice green/blue at the same time, then once your done, practice red/orange at the same time.

This is the method I used for switching to CN, and I found it faster as I was training two cross colors at the same time.

Yellow cross > blue/green > red/orange


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 25, 2020)

My yellow cross lookahead is now kinda similar to my white cross, just seconds slower lol

Also, now my right index finger is now healed so I can spam TPS now


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> My yellow cross lookahead is now kinda similar to my white cross, just seconds slower lol
> 
> Also, now my right index finger is now healed so I can spam TPS now


Don't actually spam TPS in your solves, it is much better to turn very slowly and make sure you are doing efficient solutions with little pauses.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 25, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> Don't actually spam TPS in your solves, it is much better to turn very slowly and make sure you are doing efficient solutions with little pauses.



Well, spamming was kind of my thing, I'll try to lookahead better and have efficient solution.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Well, spamming was kind of my thing, I'll try to lookahead better and have efficient solution.


you can still spam for the last layer though.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 25, 2020)

u can make up for for bad look ahead with tps right


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 25, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> u can make up for for bad look ahead with tps right


No, the problem is that it works when you average around 12-20 seconds and many people get trapped in doing this. but you can't really get faster than that without first doing many slow solves and working on your solutions and lookahead.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 25, 2020)

ok


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 25, 2020)

Its better to maintain consistent turning speed rather than spam bursts of TPS. the advice "slow down and lookahead" is practically BS. If you were to solve slow, you would find lookahead to be easy, but when you return to your original speed, lookahead will not have become any easier. It is better to maintain consistent and fluid turning than slowing down to lookahead. Fluid and consistent turning allows you track pieces easier.

It's important to mention that turn speed improves gradually with time, so dot try to spam as hard as you physically can. eventually you could reach 8-10 TPS.

This 2 minute video explains my point better:





This video explains why slowing down and looking ahead is not a good strategy, and explains the best way to improve your lookahead:





Good luck on your journey to becoming world class


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 26, 2020)

Anyone wants to critique my solve? (11.86) : U' B' R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 B' U F' U' L' R' D

x2 y' y // Inspection
L R F // X-Cross
L' U' L U2 R' U R // First Pair // I saw this pair in inspection.
y' L' U' L R U R' U R' U R // Second Pair
U' F U F' R U' R' // Third Pair
U2 L' U L U2 F U F' // Fourth Pair
F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' // OLL
x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U'R // A Perm
B' // Adjust B Face 


58 HTM. that A Perm ruined the movecount, overall, I think it's decent solve.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Anyone wants to critique my solve? (11.86) : U' B' R2 U' L2 B2 U R2 U R2 D2 B' U F' U' L' R' D
> 
> x2 y' y // Inspection
> L R F // X-Cross
> ...



your cross: L R F // good
your 1st f2l pair: L' U' L U2 R' U R good
your 2nd pair: y' L' U' L R U R' U R' U R In general, I don't think it's good to solve an f2l case where a corner is in the bottom layer unless all the f2l corners are in the bottom layer or it's an easy case like a double sexy move or they're already paired up. I would have gone for the orange-blue pair here.
your 3rd pair: U' F U F' R U' R' It's better not to do F moves when you don't have to, like in this case. I would have done R U' R' U2 R U R'
your 4th pair: U2 L' U L U2 F U F' Here it's okay to do 1 or 2 F moves like you did because it saved a rotation, but overall your solution was good.
your OLL: F R U R' U' F' U F R U R' U' F' better alg is U' M' (R' U' R U' R' U2 R) U' M
your PLL: x R2 D2 R U R' D2 R U'R good
your "AUF": B'only thing I have to say is that if the PLL is an A perm than always do the AUF with your right index finger. I don't know if you already do that because I don't have a video but it's a good habit to get into.

On a side note, how did the A Perm ruin the movecount? It's the shortest PLL except for EPLLs.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 26, 2020)

Micah Morrison said:


> your cross: L R F // good
> your 1st f2l pair: L' U' L U2 R' U R good
> your 2nd pair: y' L' U' L R U R' U R' U R In general, I don't think it's good to solve an f2l case where a corner is in the bottom layer unless all the f2l corners are in the bottom layer or it's an easy case like a double sexy move or they're already paired up. I would have gone for the orange-blue pair here.
> your 3rd pair: U' F U F' R U' R' It's better not to do F moves when you don't have to, like in this case. I would have done R U' R' U2 R U R'
> ...



For the OLL, I picked that alg because I thought it was the easiest alg to learn.


----------



## Micah Morrison (Apr 26, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> For the OLL, I picked that alg because I thought it was the easiest alg to learn.


well, I think it's worth learning the one I mentioned. It's faster (if you fingertrick it right) and it's just an M' and then a back sune and then a U' and an M


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 26, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> For the OLL, I picked that alg because I thought it was the easiest alg to learn.



This is one of the biggest mistakes people make early on in cubing. People pick easy algs because they are easy to memorize, and thats fine from 1:00+ to sub 12, but eventually you will want to replace your algorithms with better one. This will be harder because;
a) You would already have muscle memory down for your original alg
b) you will have to spend some extra time learning a new one.
Its best to learn the best algs from the beginning as it will pay off in the future.


----------



## fun at the joy (Apr 27, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> D R D' F L U' F' L F // XCross


y z2 R D' L F D // X-Cross + free pair - would've been much better (faster + pair in the back)


----------



## brododragon (Apr 27, 2020)

100th post.

Edit: Dang it 100st.


----------



## EliteCuber (Apr 27, 2020)

Next up: My Quest to become Sub 1 On 3 by 3!!


----------



## Xander (Apr 27, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> My yellow cross lookahead is now kinda similar to my white cross, just seconds slower lol
> 
> Also, now my right index finger is now healed so I can spam TPS now


It shouldn’t be too hard become just as good at yellow cross because F2L pairs are smart and it’s doesn’t take that long to get comfortable with. I’ve being doing white/yellow for awhile and working on color neutrality for CFOP


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 27, 2020)

I have trouble preserving free F2L pairs, it seems when I'm doing the cross it always messes the pair.


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 27, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I have trouble preserving free F2L pairs, it seems when I'm doing the cross it always messes the pair.


Practice doing slow untimed solves where after each turn you look to make sure that you didn't mess up the pair. This should help with this issue during timed solves as well.


----------



## Kaneki Uchiha (Apr 27, 2020)

try to do the cross colours on the f2l pair first and insert it 
its what i do


----------



## Owen Morrison (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> try to do the cross colours on the f2l pair first and insert it
> its what i do


That usually requires rotations and isn't usually move efficient.


----------



## PetrusQuber (Apr 27, 2020)

Kaneki Uchiha said:


> try to do the cross colours on the f2l pair first and insert it
> its what i do


Or, you know, learn some Petrus and X Crossing...


----------



## Xander (Apr 27, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I have trouble preserving free F2L pairs, it seems when I'm doing the cross it always messes the pair.


All of these may work but practicing things in real time and speed is always the best if possible. It’s pretty hard at first because you have to know how to track pieces and it takes a lot of focus, but I would highly recommend doing a session where every scramble you go for cross + first pair/xcross and do it blindfolded after you come up with your solution. Top solvers recommend this and I’ve found this very helpful in my improving from 13 second solves to 9 & 10. It results in much more fluid solves and gives you the chance to look ahead to other pieces when your comfortable executing cross and first pair without looking at it. In my opinion this is one of the next big steps to improve to sub-10 and under.


----------



## Xander (Apr 27, 2020)

Xander said:


> All of these may work but practicing things in real time and speed is always the best if possible. It’s pretty hard at first because you have to know how to track pieces and it takes a lot of focus, but I would highly recommend doing a session where every scramble you go for cross + first pair/xcross and do it blindfolded after you come up with your solution. Top solvers recommend this and I’ve found this very helpful in my improving from 13 second solves to 9 & 10. It results in much more fluid solves and gives you the chance to look ahead to other pieces when your comfortable executing cross and first pair without looking at it. In my opinion this is one of the next big steps to improve to sub-10 and under.


And I personally time my solves for make sure I’m practicing quick efficient crosses, when you get it down well you should be able to average 2-3 seconds for cross and first pair if not a little faster which would be excellent.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 28, 2020)

Average for today :
Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-28
avg of 5: 13.20

Time List:
1. 13.38 R2 B2 U2 R2 D' B2 U' R2 U' F2 R2 D L F R' F' D2 F R' B2 R'
2. 13.52 R' B F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 D B2 L2 D F2 D F' U F2 L' R D R
3. (12.56)  U' R2 U F2 D L2 R2 U F2 L2 B2 L2 F U F D F' R2 B R D'
4. 12.70 F U2 F' D2 B' D2 L2 F2 U2 B2 U F' L' F' L2 R' F2 D' B' R2
5. (13.85) B' D2 R2 D2 L2 B2 U' L2 D' L2 D F2 U F U L' F2 L F D' B'

I think youcubers say that if you're sending a solve to be critiqued, don't give to good nor too bad averages.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 28, 2020)

give average solves


Username: Username: said:


> Average for today :
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-04-28
> avg of 5: 13.20
> 
> ...


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 30, 2020)

Now I can consistently do 7-8 second F2L, I think I really need to improve my last layer recognition because I don't recognize PLL and OLL pauselessly.


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 30, 2020)

For PLL prediction, I recommend you learn COLL. Learning COLL can have many advantages for getting better PLLs, but the benefit here is it teaches you about corner permutation, and helps you predict what type of PLL you will get after the OLL (CP solved, Adjacent swap, or diag swap). Another thing you can do is learn/observe how your standard OLL algs affect CP so you can predict your PLL type.






Also, you could learn 2 side PLL recognition. There a re a bunch of good tutorials on youtube, and Feliks has crated a 2-side PLL trainer on Cubeskills.com

Lastly, you can try and learn to predict OLL from last slot/pair. There are plenty of helpful resources out there.


----------



## Username: Username: (Apr 30, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> For PLL prediction, I recommend you learn COLL. Learning COLL can have many advantages for getting better PLLs, but the benefit here is it teaches you about corner permutation, and helps you predict what type of PLL you will get after the OLL (CP solved, Adjacent swap, or diag swap). Another thing you can do is learn/observe how your standard OLL algs affect CP so you can predict your PLL type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



thanks  I've never thought predicted PLL by looking at the side stickers during OLL. I often can't search JPerm's old videos because they are not that popular.


----------



## ProStar (Apr 30, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> For PLL prediction, I recommend you learn COLL. Learning COLL can have many advantages for getting better PLLs, but the benefit here is it teaches you about corner permutation, and helps you predict what type of PLL you will get after the OLL (CP solved, Adjacent swap, or diag swap). Another thing you can do is learn/observe how your standard OLL algs affect CP so you can predict your PLL type.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Trying to force EO and then doing COLL just to get an EPLL alg isn't a good idea, and is almost always worse than LS->OLL->PLL. Even when EO is skipped, it's best to do OCLL->PLL


----------



## Exotic Butters (Apr 30, 2020)

ProStar said:


> Trying to force EO and then doing COLL just to get an EPLL alg isn't a good idea, and is almost always worse than LS->OLL->PLL. Even when EO is skipped, it's best to do OCLL->PLL


That's not what I meant. COLL is useful when the opportunity comes up, but that's not what Im concerned about. I meant that COLL should be learnt in this situation for the sake of getting familiar with the concept of corner permutation, which is very important at the higher levels for predicting PLL. The learning experience of COLL would be very beneficial.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 1, 2020)

I have listed my splits, I think I should improve my cross and F2L from cross - 1-2 sec and F2L 7-8 to sub 1 and 1 and 5 seconds to 6 seconds. Also, should I buy I new cube? I have done thousands of solves on it.


----------



## Etotheipi (May 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Also, should I buy I new cube? I have done thousands of solves on it.


If you feel like it s limiting you, other wise probqbly not. doing thousands of solves isn't a reason to get a new one, unless it s starting to break.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I have listed my splits, I think I should improve my cross and F2L from cross - 1-2 sec and F2L 7-8 to sub 1 and 1 and 5 seconds to 6 seconds. Also, should I buy I new cube? I have done thousands of solves on it.


What is your main?


----------



## Exotic Butters (May 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> What is your main?


I think he uses a YLM


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 1, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> I think he uses a YLM


Might want to magnetise/lube it?


----------



## Exotic Butters (May 1, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Well my first cube was a Yuxin Little Magic M, I'm using that right now, I thought it was cheap, and it had good reviews so I thought to myself, why not buy a magnetic version of the cube since it was so dirt cheap and good.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 1, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> Might want to magnetise/lube it?



I actually never lubed it, just used some DIY lubes like oil and stuff.



Exotic Butters said:


> what do you mean by DIY lubes? vegetable oil and that sort?



yes.


----------



## Exotic Butters (May 1, 2020)

what do you mean by DIY lubes? vegetable oil and that sort?


----------



## Exotic Butters (May 1, 2020)

Please do not use vegetable oil or anything like that as lube. Vegetable oil is an organic substance and will breed bacteria. second, lubricants which aren't generally used for cubes will essentially ruin the cube after some time. Ive been cubing for years and have only recently switched to proper silicone lubricants, and they make a massive difference.

I'd recommend getting either weight 3 or 5. I have weight 5, and I used it in my xs. It made it slow, but after 500 break-in solves it got really smooth and fast. I heard weight 3 is similar but requires less break-in time, but doesn't last as long. If you can't get weight 5, then you could get some traxxas 50k as it is very similar.

Lubing cubes is very important for maximizing performance, and for making your cube last longer.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 1, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> Please do not use vegetable oil or anything like that as lube. Vegetable oil is an organic substance and will breed bacteria. second, lubricants which aren't generally used for cubes will essentially ruin the cube after some time. Ive been cubing for years and have only recently switched to proper silicone lubricants, and they make a massive difference.
> 
> I'd recommend getting either weight 3 or 5. I have weight 5, and I used it in my xs. It made it slow, but after 500 break-in solves it got really smooth and fast. I heard weight 3 is similar but requires less break-in time, but doesn't last as long. If you can't get weight 5, then you could get some traxxas 50k as it is very similar.
> 
> Lubing cubes is very important for maximizing performance, and for making your cube last longer.



I didn't use vegetable oil. some other oil.


----------



## Exotic Butters (May 1, 2020)

Oh ok, that's good to hear. I would still recommend getting a bottle of silicone lube though since it's really good for your cube. It would also last you a long time.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 1, 2020)

Traxxas 10k is the best lube in my opinion, pretty much all of my cubes are lubed with it and sometimes I will add in some cubicle labs silk to make it smoother and/or traxxas 50k to make it slower.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 3, 2020)

How could I buy lubes when there are lockdown?

also average for today :

Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-03
avg of 5: 13.72

Time List:
1. 14.17 R2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' L2 U' R2 F2 U2 B' L R' F2 U L2 B U2 R 
2. 13.08 B' U B2 U R2 F2 U L2 U F2 U2 B F U2 L' F2 D B' L' 
3. (12.96) U' R2 D2 B2 L2 R F2 U2 F2 D2 R2 F' U B' L2 B' R D2 B' F2 
4. (15.37) L' D' R2 L2 B U' R D2 R2 F2 R2 F' D2 R2 B' R2 D2 B R F2 U' 
5. 13.91 D' F U' B2 R' F R' U2 R U2 L2 F2 U2 B2 D' F2 U R2 F2 D' B2

today I'm not getting good averages because I'm too lazy to turn fast.


----------



## ProStar (May 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> How could I buy lubes when there are lockdown?



It's called TheCubicle or SpeedCubeShop


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 3, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> How could I buy lubes when there are lockdown?
> 
> also average for today :
> 
> ...


If you are too lazy to turn fast than make sure your solves have no pauses. I think you solves will be faster if you turn slow and have no pauses.


----------



## CubeBlazer (May 4, 2020)

Owen Morrison said:


> If you are too lazy to turn fast than make sure your solves have no pauses. I think you solves will be faster if you turn slow and have no pauses.


If you turn slow and have no pauses, you would still have bad F2L inefficiencies. The key to getting sub-12 first is getting rid of as many F2L inefficiencies as much as possible, then sub-10 is from training your cross+1.


----------



## Owen Morrison (May 4, 2020)

CubeBlazer said:


> If you turn slow and have no pauses, you would still have bad F2L inefficiencies. The key to getting sub-12 first is getting rid of as many F2L inefficiencies as much as possible, then sub-10 is from training your cross+1.


I have already said in this thread many times that F2L efficiency is the key.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 5, 2020)

average for today :
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-05
avg of 5: 12.84

Time List:
1. 13.18 R U2 R2 D2 R B2 L' B2 D2 R2 U2 D' R B' L2 U' R2 F' U
2. (11.49) F' U' B2 R2 U2 B2 R2 F L2 R2 F U2 F2 L' F D' L' F' L U' L
3. (14.43) D B L' D R' F R' B2 D R B2 U2 R L2 B2 R' U2 D2 R' D2 L
4. 12.40+ L2 U B2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 L2 B' D' R' D R' U2 F L U2 B'
5. 12.94 F2 R' B L2 F2 U2 B2 D2 F L2 B D2 R2 D' U B' R D' B R2

Been doing a lot of OH recently, need to get back to 3x3.

edit : an example solve : U' R2 U' R' F' D R2 L' F' R' U2 F2 L2 U' R2 U F2 D' R2 U
(13.54)

y z2 // Inspection
F' L R' U2 M U2 M' // Cross
U' R U' R' U R U R' // First Pair
y' L U' L' U F U2 F' F' U F // Second Pair
y2 U R' U R // Third Pair
U R U' R' U R U' R' // Fourth Pair
U R U R' U R' F R F' U2 R' F R F' // OLL // although it was a dot OLL, it was pretty easy to execute since it was just double sledgehammers
D' R U R' U' D R2 U' R U' R' U R' U R2 // PLL // Gd Perm, why am I getting sooo many Gd Perms?


68 HTM, 5 TPS, this time, the dot OLL and the Gd Perm that I kept getting ruined the movecount, overall, this was an unlucky solve.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 6, 2020)

Average for today :
Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-06
avg of 5: 12.61

Time List:
1. 12.72 B2 D2 F2 L2 R2 D' L2 F2 R2 B2 U2 L2 F' L2 D' B L' R' F'
2. (11.29+) L' U B2 U2 F' R L2 F' L D2 L U2 B2 U2 F2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L
3. 12.02 L' F' L2 B2 D2 L2 R2 F2 R2 D L2 D U2 L B2 R' F R' U' B2 L
4. 13.09 R B2 U2 L2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 R' D' L' D' F D' U' B L2 D2
5. (13.85) B' D2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 B' L2 F U2 F D B L B' U L R' B D'

pretty good average but oof that 9 second solve, might consider learning Roux with all of its CMLL algorithms.



PetrusQuber said:


> Woah, what happened? Why Roux?



Roux seems fun and my slice turn are pretty fast.



ZB2op said:


> I know it's late but you were 14/15 after 3 months. That's dedication.



I wouldn't even dare resetting my time session.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Average for today :
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-06
> avg of 5: 12.61
> 
> ...


Woah, what happened? Why Roux?


----------



## ZB2op (May 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I just use CFOP and have cubed for 3 and a half months.



I know it's late but you were 14/15 after 3 months. That's dedication.


----------



## Exotic Butters (May 6, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Average for today :
> Generated By csTimer on 2020-05-06
> avg of 5: 12.61
> 
> ...



What do you average with roux right now?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 7, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> What do you average with roux right now?



Over a minute. right now I lag in CMLL and LSE.


----------



## Exotic Butters (May 7, 2020)

Are you going to fully switch over?


Username: Username: said:


> Over a minute. right now I lag in CMLL and LSE.


Are you going to fully switch over?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 7, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> Are you going to fully switch over?
> 
> Are you going to fully switch over?



I'm interested, but I don't know.. *insert shrug emoji here* Critical Cubing did it but.... hmm.. I don't know, I'm practicing it as a side method in case if I want to fully switch over, I already have progress.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 8, 2020)

Today, many of my ao12s is a DNF. my cube have popped aloooooot today. it is always becoming looser and looser, ever since it fell, and it fell hard.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

Maybe you broke something. Have you tried tightening?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 8, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Maybe you broke something. Have you tried tightening?



I have tried it.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

What cube is it?


Username: Username: said:


> I have tried it.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 8, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> What cube is it?



It's a Yuxin little magic, I have bought it three or 2 months ago.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

Would it be too much trouble just to ditch it and upgrade?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 8, 2020)

NevEr_QeyX said:


> Would it be too much trouble just to ditch it and upgrade?



Recommendations? I like a fast cube.


----------



## NevEr_QeyX (May 8, 2020)

The Yulong V2 M (Huzzah *M*a*G*i*C *powers*) *also the GTS 3 M or WR M which are cheaper now because they are older cubes and i've heard good things about the MGC elite or V2 (Huzzah *M*a*G*i*C* powers)


----------



## Username: Username: (May 10, 2020)

Here's a yellow cross solve, feel free to critique the solve.
(15.49) L' U B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 L' U' F2 R U' R' F' L2 :

y y // Inspection
D U L B2 U F R' F' D2 // Cross // could have been an X-Cross
R U R' y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // First Pair
F U' F' U' L U' L' // Second Pair
y L U L' U' R U' R' y' U' R' U R // Third Pair
U' L' U' L U2 F U' F' // Fourth Pair
U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL
U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // PLL 
// Comment : I need to improve my efficiency for colour neutral solves.


----------



## Exotic Butters (May 10, 2020)

What would be your budget for a new main?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 11, 2020)

Exotic Butters said:


> What would be your budget for a new main?


 
I've bought the Gan 356 RS M for around 23 dollars, I've seen reviews that it is pretty fast and cornercuts well.


----------



## PetrusQuber (May 11, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> I've bought the Gan 356 RS M for around 23 dollars, I've seen reviews that it is pretty fast and cornercuts well.


It’s not magnetic by factory FYI. Did you get it custom?


----------



## Username: Username: (May 11, 2020)

PetrusQuber said:


> It’s not magnetic by factory FYI. Did you get it custom?



Yeah, due to coronavirus, I've bought them from my local speedcubeshop. I've bought from them before and they set my YLM pretty decently.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 15, 2020)

Updated my splits, can anyone critique my solve above?


----------



## fun at the joy (May 15, 2020)

Username: Username: said:


> Here's a yellow cross solve, feel free to critique the solve.
> (15.49) L' U B2 D' B2 F2 D B2 D F2 L2 B2 L' U' F2 R U' R' F' L2 :
> 
> y y // Inspection
> D U L B2 U F R' F' D2 // Cross // could have been an X-Cross


Your Cross is really long and has bad finger tricks. Your Cross solutions are mostly really bad so definitely work on that.
I don't really know why you didn't just go with white, it's 1 move to 2-gen Cross and therefore easy to lookahead into first pair.

White Cross:
x2 y' U' R2' D' R D' R D2 // regripless and red/green only moves by a U' 

Yellow Cross:
F R' D R (D U) R F2 D2 // X-Cross (gives really nice continuation too)
D R F' L D R D // more straightforward
D F' L R D R D // very similar
y (D' U') R' U' R' F B' // okay too
y2 B' (D' U') F2 R' U2 L2 // a little awkward but good continuation


Username: Username: said:


> R U R' y U R U' R' U2 R U' R' // First Pair


R U R' D' R U' R' D
or R U' R' D' R U R' D // less moves + rotationsless + solves a back slot
even if you wouldn't have done keyhole you shouldn't do a rotation:
R U R' U R' U' R U2 R' U' R
or R U R' U' R' U2 R U' R' U' R
or R U' R2 U R U R' U2 R

red/blue leaves the opportunity of pseudoslotting:
U R U2 R' y L U L' // 1st Pair
then: D R' U R U' R' U' R D' // 2nd + 3rd Pair
U' L' U' L // 4th Pair


Username: Username: said:


> F U' F' U' L U' L' // Second Pair


the way you did it was fine but you are left with a terrible continuation

better:
y U' R U' R' L U' L' // 2nd Pair + easy to see free pair


Username: Username: said:


> y L U L' U' R U' R' y' U' R' U R // Third Pair


This solution is sooooo bad.
white/orange/blue corner is easy to see, this pair is objectively better in this case and more efficient

better red/green solution:
F D R' U' R D'
then cancel into orange/blue:
L' U' L U L F' L'

personally I would've done:
y U R U' R' L U' L' // 3rd Pair


Username: Username: said:


> U' L' U' L U2 F U' F' // Fourth Pair


Please just rotate and solve it 2-gen:
y' U' R U' R' U R U' R' // 4th Pair


Username: Username: said:


> U2 F R U' R' U' R U R' F' // OLL


woaj there is a good thing in this solve.
I prefer F R' F' R U R U' R' for this OLL but F R U' R' U' R U R' F' solves CP in this case


Username: Username: said:


> U M2 U' M U2 M' U' M2 U // PLL


good

That solve was pretty thrash except LL.
Your best bet would've been white for this scramble.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 18, 2020)

I have been doing a lot of 3BLD lately, but will get back to practicing again.


----------



## Username: Username: (May 22, 2020)

I am not going to upload in this thread again. I uploaded all my progresses on this website.


----------

